# The Search Continues



## silentbob1981 (Apr 6, 2017)

Hey All, 

I wanted to give an update on our search. A couple months ago we decided that a GSD was in our family's future. We started by asking every stranger we saw out and about with a GSD where they were from. Then we started reading more here and watching what feels like every one of YouTube's videos on training GSDs. 

By the time we introduced ourselves here I thought I understood what we were looking for. But I was still lacking vocabulary. I think I actually understand what "drive" means now thanks to a thread here. 

We went to watch a working dog event last weekend and got to see some folks test BH and IPO1. Talked to people in a club who were super nice and generous with talking to us. We were still on the fence about doing IPO, but the experience was illuminating. We're now pretty sure we'll go for at least BH and CGC and then see where things go from there. 

We still don't have the lingo down completely and there is still a ton to learn, but we are slowly getting there. Our comments here will still mostly be compliments on dog pictures, I feel quite confident in my ability to assess cuteness. 

So thanks to all who continue to share their expertise and experience here! We are learning a lot just reading! 

We're hoping to hit another event this weekend, including a "Futurity" event which is a word I didn't know existed until today. 

Slow and steady, right?


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I think doing all your research and not rushing off to buy the first German Shepherd puppy available is fantastic. The more you learn before you buy the better your chances of getting a puppy that is what you are looking for. As you learn more you'll find you'll be able to narrow down what you're looking for and begin seeing dogs your really like and know why you like them. That's when you're getting close to being ready to seriously start looking for one.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Seriously, good for you.

You're going to have some really good first-hand observations and opinions.

Also, down the road if you decide to explore some different training options, you'll already know a few familiar faces in different places. 

Have fun this weekend!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Good luck in your search!


----------



## JnK (Feb 21, 2017)

Good luck! I think your research and time invested will serve you very well and pay off in the end.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

silentbob1981 said:


> Hey All,
> We're now pretty sure we'll go for at least BH and CGC and then see where things go from there.
> 
> We still don't have the lingo down completely and there is still a ton to learn, but we are slowly getting there. Our comments here will still mostly be compliments on dog pictures, I feel quite confident in my ability to assess cuteness.
> ...


Our big-boy is a long coat and a slim 90 lbs, so we are stopping at the BH and CGC for now. He gets too hot in the summer to train hard enough to get the higher titles even at the club level. In the fall I plan on starting some ManTrailing. I think he'll love it. I'll probably get the she-pup involved as well. Another good activity for the hubby and I to together. 

As far as the lingo goes, it will mostly make sense after you have raised your pup for a year or two. Trying to learn everything by book or You Tube is like trying to learn how to drive by reading the rules of the road and the owner's manual. It only really starts to make sense when you hit the road.

I look forward to seeing your pup sometime soon in the future


----------



## silentbob1981 (Apr 6, 2017)

car2ner said:


> As far as the lingo goes, it will mostly make sense after you have raised your pup for a year or two. Trying to learn everything by book or You Tube is like trying to learn how to drive by reading the rules of the road and the owner's manual. It only really starts to make sense when you hit the road.


Thank you! This is really helpful. I think when we started we were really concerned about the advice that you need to know what you want to do with the dog when you get them, thinking that we had to 100% decide we were going to follow a certain path and have no room to deviate. It is encouraging to read about learning and adapting as we go, and I think that is the approach we will take. 

Thanks to all for the responses! We are starting to make headway I think. I don't want to move too quickly but it is hard not to get excited about prospects!


----------



## ctidmore (Feb 6, 2013)

I am so glad you are doing your research!! I wish more people would before buying. Other things that are a lot of fun to do are Agility, obedience and tracking so if you could attend some of those events also, I think you would enjoy them. Best of luck!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Purina Farm's is a great place to go watch stuff. They have all kinds of events going on. One of my puppy owners lives close by there, and was at the Barn Hunt competition that first weekend in May. They won several ribbons and moved up to Senior Division. Indicated on 4 rats in just over a minute, plus doing the tunnel and climbing search. Her husband is doing Dock Diving this weekend with Kai. He's a Black GSD. She's doing Dock Diving, Barn Hunt and just recently started Scent Work training with him. I stopped in for a visit last last year, and she took me over to Purina Farms and we watched Barn Hunt. She gave me a tour around the place. What an awesome chance to see and do some many different things with your dogs. Good Luck in your search. Sounds like you are going about it the right way.


----------

